# Opening as layers in CS5.1 from LR4.1



## hedystafford (Jun 17, 2012)

I am opening 2012 process images as layers in CS5.1 from LR4.1 but the files are opening in their original state ie without LR adjustments. Opening files from LR4.1 in CS5.1 one at a time the same thing happens unless I opt to render the file on leaving LR4.1. This option not available for "open as layers" unfortunately. I've watched Julianne Kost's video and she seems able to do it in her demo - and I'm pretty sure I could do it from LR4 (rather than 4.1). With images using the earlier 2010 process, (but still in LR4.1) the adjustments are still visible when exported to CS5.1. This is the main feature I use in PS so would really appreciate help in finding out what I'm doing wrong this time! I have made sure metadata is up to date on file before exporting it but no difference. Thanks.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 17, 2012)

The problem is the mismatch between LR4 and CS5's version of ACR. A dialog box should appear that includes options such as "Open Anyway"  and "Render with Lightroom".  The former invokes ACR, which is the old  version and loses your LR4 adjustments. The latter makes LR render the  file, keeping your adjustments but creating a TIF file. So either update  your ACR - ie upgrade Photoshop - or choose "Render with Lightroom".


----------



## hedystafford (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Really appreciate you responding so quickly. I did wonder if it was a compatibility issue, but was dissuaded otherwise by the fact that 
1. I seem to remember it working with LR4 and CS5.1 and 
2. In Julianne's video she also successfully uses LR4 and CS5.1 to open files with adjustments. 
Unfortunately, as I say in my post, the dialog box offering to render or not doesn't appear with the "open as layers" option, only with the normal export to CS5. Think I'm going to have to find another way round it ie export all files one by one and then open them as layers in PS - or maybe just go back to using LR4 (rather than LR4.1) and see if that works....


----------



## bobrobert (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't see how it is possible to open an image from LR as....open as layers. I started with the original LR 4 and then upgraded to the finished version and didn't see this option. Are you saying that when you open an image in PS you want to see a background image with a layer on top?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 18, 2012)

When using the Edit In menu, there's an option to "Open as Layers in Photoshop". If you select only one image, that option is (logically) greyed out. However, if you select multiple-images you can use that option to open them ALL as one file in PS with the images as separate layers.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 18, 2012)

hedystafford said:


> Thanks for the reply. Really appreciate you responding so quickly. I did wonder if it was a compatibility issue, but was dissuaded otherwise by the fact that
> 1. I seem to remember it working with LR4 and CS5.1 and
> 2. In Julianne's video she also successfully uses LR4 and CS5.1 to open files with adjustments.
> Unfortunately, as I say in my post, the dialog box offering to render or not doesn't appear with the "open as layers" option, only with the normal export to CS5. Think I'm going to have to find another way round it ie export all files one by one and then open them as layers in PS - or maybe just go back to using LR4 (rather than LR4.1) and see if that works....



Have you tried to update Photoshop? I'm running CS5 as well (version 12.0.4) and having recently updated the ACR plug-in to 6.7 (open Photoshop and do Help>Updates), the "Open as Layers" works as expected, i.e. with all Lightroom adjustments carried over.


----------



## bobrobert (Jun 18, 2012)

TNG said:


> When using the Edit In menu, there's an option to "Open as Layers in Photoshop". If you select only one image, that option is (logically) greyed out. However, if you select multiple-images you can use that option to open them ALL as one file in PS with the images as separate layers.
> 
> View attachment 2436



Thanks, I missed this because I have been using the shortcut Ctrl + E for a while.


----------

